# Cheap magnetic whiteboard at Hobby Lobby



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 22, 2014)

$4.99, about 12" x 9" I think. 

Frameless, thin, and magnetic so it sticks right onto your machine and you can easily relocate it if need be.

I bet you can even cut it up to have multiple small whiteboards.

Now I can write down my vice coordinates once instead of multiple times scattered over all the setup sheets

They also have $1.99 2 pack of black whiteboard markers.

Now to make a magnet or chain for the marker....and some kind of eraser...


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for that.  I ran on my lunch hour and grabbed a couple.  I had a large dry erase board years ago that I tracked all my vehicle maintenance on.  But wall space being what it is eventually got overrun.

These are the perfect size.  I grabbed one to stick on the side of my toolbox and one for above my lathe.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 22, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks for that.  I ran on my lunch hour and grabbed a couple.  I had a large dry erase board years ago that I tracked all my vehicle maintenance on.  But wall space being what it is eventually got overrun.
> 
> These are the perfect size.  I grabbed one to stick on the side of my toolbox and one for above my lathe.



YAY! I had never been to hobby lobby and when I went in and got this I expected more of a toy atmosphere with radio control planes, cars, etc...but its basically just a huge Michaels...lots of "crafts". Pretty light on anything useful to machining..


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 22, 2014)

spaceman_spiff said:


> YAY! I had never been to hobby lobby and when I went in and got this I expected more of a toy atmosphere with radio control planes, cars, etc...but its basically just a huge Michaels...lots of "crafts". Pretty light on anything useful to machining..



I think I was the only guy in there at lunch time.  Too many women and screaming kids for me.  I couldn't get out of there fast enough.


----------



## hman (Oct 22, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> I think I was the only guy in there at lunch time.  Too many women and screaming kids for me.  I couldn't get out of there fast enough.



Ya, well ... that's the way it is sometimes.  And sometimes the checkers like to get into long conversations with the customers.

But Hobby Lobby is still the best source for those divided plastic boxes (1 3/4 x 7 1/2 x 11 - about $3-$4, less if on sale) that are very handy for fasteners, etc.  They also have a good selection of adhesives, glass & plastic jars, etc. 

Think of it equivalent to your lady's going with you to a Grizzly showroom, Harbor Freight, etc.  Ya just gotta grin and bear it sometimes.


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Oct 22, 2014)

spaceman_spiff said:


> YAY! I had never been to hobby lobby and when I went in and got this I expected more of a toy atmosphere with radio control planes, cars, etc...but its basically just a huge Michaels...lots of "crafts". Pretty light on anything useful to machining..



At one time not so long ago Hobby Lobby was a R/C model shop not any longer dont know what happened. Must have been bought out.


----------



## hman (Oct 22, 2014)

Wheresmywrench? said:


> At one time not so long ago Hobby Lobby was a R/C model shop not any longer dont know what happened. Must have been bought out.



I recall ordering R/C stuff from them years ago.  My best guess is that the supply-and-demand situation brought about the change.  Arts and crafts is a far larger and more widespread market than R/C.  IIRC, there were several good mail order R/C suppliers in the '70s and '80s, but they all seem to have vanished.  

Years and years ago, Land's End was a supplier of sailboat hardware.  Then they added some foul weather gear and other clothing.  Eventually the clothing line took over their whole business.  Shucks, nowadays I continue to be pleasantly surprised that Sears still has a hardware section!  And whenever I visit a farm/ranch supply store, the clothing section always seems larger than it was on my previous visit.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 23, 2014)

Hobby Lobby International is still Model Hobby Shop. Hobby Lobby is a Craft Store. Two different entities. There was a trademark dispute between them. One added International to its name ending the dispute.

 "Billy G"


----------



## hman (Oct 23, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Hobby Lobby International is still Model Hobby Shop. Hobby Lobby is a Craft Store. Two different entities. There was a trademark dispute between them. One added International to its name ending the dispute.
> 
> "Billy G"



This is one of those times when I'm *very* happy to be wrong!

... but apparently the story doesn't even end there ...  

I tried Googling Hobby Lobby International, but the link was dead.  They're now Hobby Express http://www.hobbyexpress.com/
According to Wikipedia:

*Hobby Express* is an American retailer that sells radio-controlled aircraft, helicopters, boats and related products through catalog and Internet sales, and operates a store in Tennessee. It was called *Hobby Lobby International* before changing its name in 2013 to avoid confusion with Hobby Lobby, an arts and crafts retailer embroiled in acontroversial U.S. Supreme Court case.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP]
The company was started in 1963 by James Martin. It was sold in 2003 to GenCap America and remained headquartered inBrentwood, Tennessee.[SUP][3][/SUP] In 2009, Hobby-Lobby International was sold to Mark Cleveland of Brentwood.[SUP][2]

[/SUP]


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 23, 2014)

Some stories still have a happy ending. I have been doing business with them for years now. I have a local Hobby Shop that is one of their dealers.

 "Billy G"


----------

